# ADF Questions



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

So, I'm thinking of getting some ADF to go in a 10 gallon community with tetras and some other fish. I have some questions:
1. How do you feed them? I heard they are VERY slow to get their food. Would the tetras get the food first?
2. What do you feed them? I have frozen bloodworms, and I know they like it, but is that ALL they eat? I don't really want to be thawing bloodworms every day.
3. How often do you feed them? I have a lot of feeding questions LOL.
4. How sensitive are they to water parameters? Our PH is 7.5. Is that good?
5. Is there any thing else I need to do before I get some? I'll probably be getting three. 
Thanks in Advance,
BettaBoy11


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I saw MikeG's ingenious feeding methods for some of his fish and that's what I do now.

I have a small glass coaster in one corner of my 10 gallon. I removed the tube from a gravel vac. It is tall enough to stick out of the water. I drop their food into the tube. Now that they know what's coming no matter where they are in the tank they rush to the coaster. I feed every day: Frozen bloodworms, soft aquatic frog and tadpole bites or Tetra ReptoTreat. I feed two packs of the ReptoTreat for six frogs. It's a convenient way to see they get nutritious food and majority of their diet..

Get a minimum of three.

If you look in the pet store tank and any of the frogs have eyes on the top of their head walk away. That means they've been exposed to African Clawed Frogs which carry a particularly deadly disease.

They are really easy pets. Your pH is fine for them.

I almost forgot: Make sure they have "hides." I use a concave piece of Cholla I bought specifically for that purpose. So if you can find driftwood that is a good hide. Clay pots without holes in the bottom or with the hole plugged as they can get caught and drown.

Do not use decorations that don't have a way out through the top. ADF are fun but they aren't the brightest bulbs in the pack. If a decoration has solid top they might not figure out how to escape and drown.

I think you will enjoy them.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks so much for the help!!!


----------

